# 2018 210Urs Electric Awning Not For Rain?



## Jscollins737 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey alljust bought our first new camper and chose a 210URS. After the first trip filling it up with grandkids, we had a blast. However, it rained and our salesman had told us that the awning is only for shade and that when it rains, we have to roll it in. This is our 4th camper but first with an electric awningis there a way to keep it out during the rain and tilt it like our previous ones? In my examining of the awningits not obvious...so, we rolled it in and threw a tarp over our outside tables. Any ideas? Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW. Are you kidding me. Salesman 101. When you extend the awning there will be a knob on each arm. You may have to loosen the knob first. Manually pull down one of the arms for run off. And tighten the knob when you reach your desired angle. There Ok out in the rain of course lol. The wind is a different story. My rule is i never go to bed with the awning out or during the day if unattended when rain ect is in the forcast. Pictures are allways a big help also. The newer ones could have changed.


----------



## Jscollins737 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the response! I'll look that thing over Saturday and play with the knobs! Glad to see that it should still be usable in other than sunny conditions!

Jeff


----------



## Pbtman (Dec 16, 2017)

I saw a uTube video on the power awnings. Seems that they’re spring loaded and will automatically dump rain whe it get to a certain point. I don’t know that I would trust that idea, but, the video was pretty cool. Then it showed how you can drop one side and lock it with a knob for water run-off.


----------



## lizardqing (Jun 20, 2017)

Had a 2018 210URS and can confirm that you can indeed loosen the knob on one side and angle it down. Can also confirm that it will indeed automatically spring and dump water should it get to hold too much. We had ours out a few times in some heavy downpours without an issue. Other than noticing that it leaked along the seam which wound up being an all new awning under the warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

